# APR Stage 1 mod and Routine maintenance



## dpa123 (Jul 26, 2015)

Just got my A3 flashed with the APR stage 1 mod. By the way love it. 

I purchased the Audi care maintenance package when I picked up my car. 

Is the normal maintenance schedule ok for the APR mod or do extra steps need to be taken. 

Also any advise when taking my car to dealer for the schedule maintenance? I was planning be up front with them and making sure they do not re-flash the ECU.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

I scheduled my 15k service. Had them note in the system that I don't want my ECU read... Plan to put a balloon over the OBDII port.

They were cool, no questions asked

Regular schedule maintenance is fine for your tune.


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

I did the same thing, told them to not hook up the computer and I will clear the light my self. 
They know whats going on, they are stupid. Just gotta be upfront with them and they dont mind.


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

I would (heck, I am!) doing an oil change every 5k.


----------



## drquibley (Apr 11, 2015)

Everyone in this thread is correct. I am just another example of taking my car in and kindly asking them not to update/flash/read/clear codes to the ECU or OBD port. They are always cool with it. I also purchased the Audi care maintenance plan that has me covered with oil changes and standard maintenance until 45k miles. I have 3900mi now and just Friday I got the APR stage 1 tune... Thoroughly happy.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Spoooolin said:


> I did the same thing, told them to not hook up the computer and I will clear the light my self.
> They know whats going on, they are stupid. Just gotta be upfront with them and they dont mind.


Do you go to Audi Central Houston or North?


----------



## DSTC-Off (May 24, 2015)

JGreen76 said:


> Do you go to Audi Central Houston or North?


+1. I doubt it is central since they didn't know how to order roof racks... What about west?


----------



## dpa123 (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks for the responses. You all seem to have done what I planned on doing. I'm glad to hear that the dealerships are fine with us just telling them to leave the ECU alone.


----------



## Audimobile (Jan 5, 2015)

If your ECU is flashed (tune or dealer) do you loose any other Vag-Com changes you made?


----------



## M this 2! (Feb 8, 2012)

You can also ask them to clear the light w/o sending to Audi corporate.


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

Audimobile said:


> If your ECU is flashed (tune or dealer) do you loose any other Vag-Com changes you made?


Yep.


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

JGreen76 said:


> Do you go to Audi Central Houston or North?


My wife works at Audi north Houston. So, thats where I take it.


----------



## drquibley (Apr 11, 2015)

seymore15074 said:


> Yep.


That is not true. I just took my S3 to the local APR dealer for stage 1 tune on Friday. My VAG-COM modifications were fully intact.


----------



## primolak (Jul 30, 2015)

This is the exact thread I needed to read to make the tune jump. Have never done it before. First Audi. 

Hopefully my dealer here in LA will be kind about it as well. We shall see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

drquibley said:


> That is not true. I just took my S3 to the local APR dealer for stage 1 tune on Friday. My VAG-COM modifications were fully intact.


Interesting. I could have sworn that the threads with the VAG-COM mods (maybe on Audizine) explicitly warned that they'd be lost... Perhaps that's wrong or it varies by model?

...then again, I failed to find the link, so maybe I'm just crazy.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

seymore15074 said:


> Interesting. I could have sworn that the threads with the VAG-COM mods (maybe on Audizine) explicitly warned that they'd be lost... Perhaps that's wrong or it varies by model?
> 
> ...then again, I failed to find the link, so maybe I'm just crazy.


There are multiple control units you can make modifications within.

Any modifications with the engine module would be lost during an engine ECU flash. However, most vag-com mods are in central electronics, which aren't touched by an ECU flash.


----------



## Audimobile (Jan 5, 2015)

I flashed my car last night (Eurodyne) and can confirm all my other Vag-Com changes were unaffected. :thumbup:


----------

